# Is this dtg printing?



## getrules (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi guys, i'd like to ask about this t-shirt 

http://www.merch.com/images/crm.01.ajc.jpg

is this DTG printed?

Thanks.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

It is hard to say with any certainty from the picture. It can be printed by a direct to garment printer or it might be screen printed. Either process would be able to give you that look.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

From what I can see of the image I would think that it is neither. It looks like it was Photoshopped on to the shirt. If it is really the shirt I would guess some sort of digital process as the fades near the bottom of the image are too subtle for screen printing.


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

Yes it is
You can see there are gradients color on the T-Shirt, only DTG printer can print gradient color or maybe like don said it is a photoshoped picture of T-Shirt


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

It does look photo shopped on the shirt. If this was to be produced with decent quantities (several dozen units) then i'd say simulated process. There's allot of vibrant colors in that design, i haven't seen a DTG print that vibrant in color (then again i've only seen prints on black off 2 machines).


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

Don-SWF East said:


> If it is really the shirt I would guess some sort of digital process as the fades near the bottom of the image are too subtle for screen printing.


I disagree, with a 65lpi halftone output exposed on 308 screens you can retain very fine detail (using 380 mesh you can capture even more fine detail).


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

dragonknight said:


> only DTG printer can print gradient color


I think that screenprinters can manage a gradient!


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

dragonknight said:


> Yes it is
> You can see there are gradients color on the T-Shirt, only DTG printer can print gradient color or maybe like don said it is a photoshoped picture of T-Shirt


haha that's funny, i guess screen printers have been doing magic all this time.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

A close up of the actual t-shirt would tell us. A shirt with this graphic could be printed with either technology

Ian


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

either and def. a fake shirt, took me 1 sec to figure that out


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

I have seen this shirt up close and it isnt as bright as the mock up. I am sure that they are screenprinted


----------



## getrules (Sep 14, 2009)

Rexx said:


> I have seen this shirt up close and it isnt as bright as the mock up. I am sure that they are screenprinted


well, thanks everyone for your opinions. And Rexx, i've seen the t-shirt as well, it really isnt that bright. i always thought it was screen printed as well, but had my doubts because of the fine detail and perfection on the print.


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

red514 said:


> haha that's funny, i guess screen printers have been doing magic all this time.


Yes I know for that I also do a screen printing using halftoning technique from photoshop or any other graphics software but the details is far below DTG printed T-Shirt with gradient color.


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

Oh yes forgot to mention to you Halftone IS NOT gradient


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

dragonknight said:


> Oh yes forgot to mention to you Halftone IS NOT gradient


Not necessarily...but you can do a gradient with a halftone?
Explain?
Inkjet printers simply use a stochastic dither as their halftone rather than postscript dots. You can screenprint stochastic dots as well.


----------



## susanralf (Mar 1, 2010)

looks to me like TJET


----------



## tsagain (Mar 3, 2010)

red514 said:


> I disagree, with a 65lpi halftone output exposed on 308 screens you can retain very fine detail (using 380 mesh you can capture even more fine detail).


Thanks PixelPimp, I screen printed for 13yrs and this is not hard to do screen print wise. Go Screen Printers!!!


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

PositiveDave said:


> Not necessarily...but you can do a gradient with a halftone?
> Explain?
> Inkjet printers simply use a stochastic dither as their halftone rather than postscript dots. You can screenprint stochastic dots as well.


I didn't say I do gradient with halftone, What i was saying is you can get a gradient effect with halftone which is the result is far below DTG printed gradient even if you are using a 308 mesh screen or even 380 mesh screen


----------

